# emerge -uDN world esclude alcuni pacchetti

## ivan2k

Ciao, volevo farvi notare questa stranezza, non so se capita anche a voi.

Aggiorno l'albero di portage con eix-sync che al termine lancia il consueto eix-diff, dove vedo comparire un aggiornamento al pacchetto dev-libs/klibc.

Lancio un emerge -pvuDN world e nella lista pacchetti da aggiornare manca dev-libs/klibc.

Lancio un emerge -pve world e noto alla fine che mi da n pacchetti da reinstallare e 1 da aggiornare, scorro la lista e il pacchetto è proprio dev-libs/klibc.

Provo con un emerge -pv1 dev-libs/klibc e in effetti portage mi risponde che il pacchetto può essere aggiornato.

Come mai questo famigerato viene saltato da emerge -pvuDN world?

In un'altra macchina ho avuto questo "problema" anche con dev-lang/nasm, dev-lang/swig e x11-misc/util-macros.

In particolare dev-lang/nasm si comporta così ogni volta, ricordo essere ormai la 3° o 4°. In pratica non lo aggiorna mai.

Qualcuno sa qualcosa in merito ?

Grazie

----------

## ago

hai casini con il world file?

In ogni caso 

```
emerge -DuNav world --with-bdeps y
```

----------

## Onip

o è solamente una build-time dep e quindi emerge la aggiorna solamente se glielo dici (come ti ha spiegato ago), oppure c'è qualche pacchetto che hai installato che ha una dipendenza del tipo <=cat-egoria/pacchetto-versione: così anche se è presente una versione stabile maggiore questa non viene installata.

In definitiva non c'è niente di strano e nessun problema   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pierino_89

Oppure, potrebbe essere un pacchetto orfano perché dipendenza di qualcosa che hai rimosso, se non hai fatto emerge --depclean di recente.

----------

## ivan2k

Lancio un emerge --depclean seguito da un revdep-rebuild dopo ogni aggiornamento, non credo siano dipendenze orfane, comunque grazie delle ottime informazioni, ogni giorno imparo qualcosa di nuovo ....

Io adoro Gentoo

----------

